
Docker and Windows Server Containers: A First Look - timbutlerau
https://www.conetix.com.au/blog/docker-and-windows-server-containers-first-look
======
bifrost
This really is unrelated to regular containers. Containers in Linux are
basically a continuation to UML, which are kind of like Jails. Non-Hypervisor
virtualization is great, but it should be standardized...

